# Messages From God



## Harry Haller (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi folks, Just thought I would drop you all a line and see how your getting on! There has been much confusion on the whole God subject for so long, I have to be honest, I am pretty much a non interventionist God, as for God loving you, well I am the supreme being so I don't realty have much time for what you humans call love, I am a Creator you see, I create things, and I created you, if it is love you want, well, I gave you a chance to breathe, the rest, I am afraid is down to you.




 

So just how many Gods are there, well, just the one, little old me, I am here, there everywhere, in everything, and what do I want? to be worshipped? well, I am a supreme being, so to be honest, being worshipped does not do a lot for me, however, I understand the human desire for connection, and there are many many ways people connect with me, some kill things, some make statues, some meditate, some carry out noble works, but then there are also artists, musicians, writers, they all connect with me through their work, through their art.

The human race is different and so varied that many have found me, many have had a supreme connection, some of those have felt the need to spread that message, to allow others to have that connection, you are all so different, for those that have an affinity for the spiritual, come to me through meditation, for those that like bells and whistles, make a statue of me, feed me, look after me, and for those that do works, work, lift people.

Is it possible for someone on a desert island to find me, without books, without scripture? yes, yes it is, because just through observing life, fish, animals, births, deaths, the circle of life, one can glean the meaning of life, although for all, it is different depending on your nature, but by having an open heart and an open mind, and by interacting with life, by being in consonance with life, one learns all that is in every scripture, one learns about the nature of life, the mechanics of life, and the futility of life.

There is only one God, the Hindu God is the same God as the Sikh God as the Christian God, it is not a question that the 'Hindu' God likes bells and milk, and the 'Sikh' God likes non ritual, I am the same God for all, I do accept, however, that as a human race, everyone finds that connection in their own way, and as time goes on, the planet gets ever closer and closer to the truth, until one day the whole universe is truthful, until one day the whole universe is governed by truth, not the truth of government, but the truth that lies in each and every heart, all combined exponentially, is a powerful force of good.

It is not important what happens to the individual, it is the whole that is important, leave your mark, make your presence felt, feel connection, feel truth, everything is as it should be.


----------



## chazSingh (Aug 24, 2015)

great read harry ji...

i will only add that although interaction with life is very important and after all we are here, living, and taking part...the deeper interaction with the creator will happen within you...

for you are the IK ONG KAAR....

the One from which the Sound emerged and from which creation have birth....
this is YOU...ME....and everyone and everything..

That process of IKONGKAAR...is occurring through all of creation...your body is the creation..within you is the Sound Current...and deep within your Heart is the One...

the Sound Current will take you there...

just my thoughts based on my experiences so far on this journey...


i don't take much interest in how many other lesser gods, angels, demons there are.....i just want to work on th equation of life above...

IK (waheguru) -> ONG (shabad) -> KAAR (me you and everyone)

i want to reverse it...

KAAR (me going within) -> ONG (coming into contact with the sound current) -> IK.. (back home to my creator).

 the game of love...


----------



## Harry Haller (Aug 25, 2015)

chazSingh said:


> great read harry ji...


thank you Chazji, 



chazSingh said:


> i will only add that although interaction with life is very important and after all we are here, living, and taking part...the deeper interaction with the creator will happen within you...



no, you see I am one of those bitter twisted individuals for whom personal gain or satisfaction is moot. I have no interest in being anything other than I am, which is quite lucky, as I also have a strong belief that people do not change, all of us are still the same as we were as children, we have just got better at masking the childish behaviour as we all pretend to be adults. I do not live like this, I am still exactly the same child I was at 9, I do not wish to lose myself and hide behind a facade of respectability whilst the rest of you play at being adults. 



chazSingh said:


> or you are the IK ONG KAAR....



no, I am not, I am not the IK ONG KAAR any more than you are, we have an essence in us, a presence, if we were IK ONG KAAR we would not be here on this forum searching for answers, we would know, but we don't know. In my view it is the connection to IK ONG KAAR, not only within, but universally. Have you ever looked into a dogs eyes, deep, with love, and seen the love looking back at you, and for a moment, the whole word stops, for a moment, you are connecting with IK ONG KAAR with your dog. 



chazSingh said:


> the One from which the Sound emerged and from which creation have birth....
> this is YOU...ME....and everyone and everything..



essences dear Chazji, essences, or else we would all be god, and we are not gods, 


chazSingh said:


> That process of IKONGKAAR...is occurring through all of creation...your body is the creation..within you is the Sound Current...and deep within your Heart is the One...



Can I be honest with you, this sort of writing really riles me, because its all flowery and nice and warm, and it actually sounds brilliant, but what does it actually mean? and do you know the sad thing? for all its niceness and warmth, it means absolutely nothing. It is pure semantics with no meaning at all, how can you debate such a statement, how can you learn from it? The only thing you can do is respond in kind, and so, instead of a debate you get lots of warm flowery statements that all actually mean nothing, in some other forums, this passes for content......



chazSingh said:


> the game of love...



how can we play at the game of love, when we don't even know what love is


----------



## chazSingh (Aug 25, 2015)

harry haller said:


> thank you Chazji,
> 
> 
> 
> no, you see I am one of those bitter twisted individuals for whom personal gain or satisfaction is moot. I have no interest in being anything other than I am, which is quite lucky, as I also have a strong belief that people do not change, all of us are still the same as we were as children, we have just got better at masking the childish behaviour as we all pretend to be adults. I do not live like this, I am still exactly the same child I was at 9, I do not wish to lose myself and hide behind a facade of respectability whilst the rest of you play at being adults.



of course...water doesn't change...but it can be clean or dirty...light can pass through it...or it can;t...but water it still is...
the Dirt that clings to our minds is what needs cleansing...nothing more...the mind in its pure state can be used to see waheguru...otherwise it can torment us....it doesn't half torment me...prescious breaths are wasted in this process




> no, I am not, I am not the IK ONG KAAR any more than you are, we have an essence in us, a presence, if we were IK ONG KAAR we would not be here on this forum searching for answers, we would know, but we don't know. In my view it is the connection to IK ONG KAAR, not only within, but universally. Have you ever looked into a dogs eyes, deep, with love, and seen the love looking back at you, and for a moment, the whole word stops, for a moment, you are connecting with IK ONG KAAR with your dog.



if you were alone...with no one else around....what would you need to see yourself...how would you become multiple...

you'd need a mirror...

we're the mirrors...clean the mirror (mind)...and we'll see waheguru...



> essences dear Chazji, essences, or else we would all be god, and we are not gods,



i am not God....neither are you....we all are...everything....in sargun form...
what lies beneath...the nirgun...the formless...time to dive in and take a look...



> Can I be honest with you, this sort of writing really riles me, because its all flowery and nice and warm, and it actually sounds brilliant, but what does it actually mean? and do you know the sad thing? for all its niceness and warmth, it means absolutely nothing. It is pure semantics with no meaning at all, how can you debate such a statement, how can you learn from it? The only thing you can do is respond in kind, and so, instead of a debate you get lots of warm flowery statements that all actually mean nothing, in some other forums, this passes for content......



yup...you are bang on...it means nothing.....its just words...
same as if i describe the experience of eating an apple....juicy...tangy....refreshing....This is meaningless...just words...that could be used to describe an orange...a Haribo tangfastic sweet...etc etc...

but when you pick up an apple and eat it......BOOOOOM....now you *know*...your own personal experience...better than any amount of study...or intellectual discussion...you've had actual experience...which is all that matters.

so yes...what i write is meaningless...pretty pointless...but i bathe in the experience when i do what i do...and low and behold i live that moment...that very personal moment...just like the person who eats the apple.


how can we play at the game of love, when we don't even know what love is[/QUOTE]

well you just explained it when talking about your dog...
the god in one, conencts with the god in other....its all one...the IK ... true love...you look after your dog because of that connection....it loves you because of it also...
enjoy it...


----------

